
Ask HN: I'm fluent in Vue. Best resources to learn React? - pipu
Title says it all. I&#x27;ve got lots of experience with Vue and front-end in general, but need to learn React.<p>I&#x27;m gonna go through the official tutorial [0] and step-by-step guide [1] but I&#x27;m more than sure those will not completely satisfy me.<p>What else?<p>Please note: I <i>DON&#x27;T</i> need to learn web dev in general. I know HTML&#x2F;CSS&#x2F;JS and the current ecosystem.<p>:)<p>Thanks a lot!<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;reactjs.org&#x2F;tutorial&#x2F;tutorial.html
[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;reactjs.org&#x2F;docs&#x2F;hello-world.html
======
acemarke
Check out my suggested resources for learning React:

[http://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/2017/12/blogged-answers-
lea...](http://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/2017/12/blogged-answers-learn-react/)

And my React/Redux links list:

[https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links](https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-links)

Also, come by the Reactiflux chat channels on Discord. The invite links is at
[https://www.reactiflux.com](https://www.reactiflux.com)

------
fakeElonMusk
Treehouse, Pluralsight and Udemy all have advanced React courses. HOC, Redux,
Auth, and pretty much everything else is covered. You get a free trial at
Pluralsight which is more than enough time to do one or two courses.

------
siquick
Im doing the same (although wouldn't consider myself fluent) and I've found
Tyler McGinnis React course to be the best.

[https://tylermcginnis.com/](https://tylermcginnis.com/)

------
jklein11
Just build something.

